# Job performance evaluation formتقييم واختبار الموظفين والعمال



## safety113 (28 فبراير 2010)

كيف تجري تقييما لموظفيك
اتبع المرفقات


----------



## almasry (28 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل ورائع . ننتظر المزيد . 
مجهود يستحق التقييم


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا على الملفات ......رائعة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخ أحمد
ملفات مفيدة


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا على الملفات


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (8 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## husscorps (14 مارس 2010)

thanks a lot & good luck


----------



## marwanml (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمروصلاح (14 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم - موضوع جميل


----------



## MYEMALS76 (19 مارس 2010)

*موضوع جميل ورائع . ننتظر المزيد . 
مجهود يستحق التقييم*​


----------



## agharieb (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

